# Just got some really nice Neos



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Just this past week I received an order of Neoregelias from Cindy Dicken at Vivarium Concepts. She just got a bunch of smaller sized Neos in and except for ‘Midget’ and lilliputiana X fireball, which I already have, I purchased one of each. I thought you guys might like to see what some of these plants look like so, I’ve included a few pictures. All of the plants came potted. I’ve repotted them communally to save space. 

For those of you who haven’t dealt with Cindy. I highly recommend that you give Vivarium Concepts a try. Over the course of this winter I’ve had three orders with Vivarium Concepts and each one has been great. Cindy has spent a lot of time, talking to me on the phone and e-mailing me about various things. She definitely gets two thumbs up! 









From the upper right clockwise Neoregelia 'Lilliput', Neoregelia dungsiana (3 plants), Neoregelia 'Zoe' 









Neoregelia Fireball X Redbird 









From the topt clockwise Neoregelia 'Dartanian', Neoregelia 'Chiquita Linda' (2 plants), Neoregelia 'Red Waif' 

The pots are each 6 ½ ”


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Can you just transfer them onto background and grow them epiphytically after they have been growing potted?

Luke


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Luke,

I think that the old roots may die when you move the plant into an epiphytic situation. That depends, of course, on where the roots end up in the new planting. In any event this should be a minor stress to the plants. If the plants have enough humidity in the epiphytic situation they will sprout new roots quickly anyway.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice broms. She's got some nice stuff. You know, I meant to get a Neo. "Dartanion" last week, but I forgot! Man they are nice!

If she doesn't have something you're looking for, try Tropiflora. I KNOW they will have it... :wink:


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes Frogtofall, ‘Dartanion’ is my new favorite. It has that burgundy and lime color combination that you only seem to see in really large plants like ‘Tourmaline’. You are lucky to live so close to Tropiflora. My parents live in Sarasota so I’ll add that to the list of things that my wife does not want to do while we are there. :? 








A close up of 'Dartanion'. This one is about 4" wide. I'm not sure how large it will get, but it is supposed to remain small.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, thats a REALLY nice brom. It looks a lot like my Neo. inca x fireball...










Red and Lime are excellent color combos for broms. I need to get some more!


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Very nice, I’ve heard of that cross many times but always thought that it was too large for my use. How wide is it’s rosette?


----------

